# What Receiver Settings do You Use for Music CDs?



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

I went with a 5.1 system for High Definition TV watching as well as DVD watching.
The music concerts are esp. good in DTS or 5.1 Dolby.

But what do you listen to your old (or new) music CD's in?

I just used 2 speaker mode at first at that is likely what they were first designed for, but my receiver (H-K) has so many options.

Which settings give good results? Or do many of them just channel the same stuff through the fronts, centers, rears, etc?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I usually listen in Pure Direct mode. I only have one CD that is recorded in 5.1 and there are only three tracks on it so, I have very little interest in listening to CD's in any format other than Stereo or Stereo plus Sub. I have tried 5 channel stereo and it's ok but I really prefer 2 channel.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I listen in either Stereo or Pure direct modes for the most part although pure direct disables the sub and I like the extra low end extension that I get with the sub on. I may the odd time use DTS NEO:6 or THX Music modes when I want a more enveloping sound.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

99% of the time I use Stereo mode, most surround modes don't give the music a good enough run for its money.

Direct Audio mode isnt bad, but like Tony said, I like my bass extension the sub gives


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Also depends on which system I'm listening to. Little system 2.1, big system 2.0 :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I listen in stereo when I can be plopped front and center in the sweet spot. If I'm out of the sweet spot, I think Dolby Pro Logic II does a decent job of creating a multichannel mix that uses the center channel to keep your sound stage anchored. Just make sure you're not in any mode with funky Reverb effects.


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

I always listen to CDs in Logic 7 (Music) with my HK receiver. It took me quite a while of trial and error, but the trick is taming the surrounds, which are way too loud with normal settings. So I've been happy with the mains at +3, center at 0, and the surrounds all the way down to -10. Even so, there's plenty of sound on the surrounds, but not enough to disrupt the front soundstage, at least in my room.

Neo:6 and Pro Logic II are OK, but I have found Logic 7 to just a little better with analog and PCM stereo signals.


----------



## Kai Winters (Apr 4, 2009)

I generally listen to music in Pure Direct or Stereo mode.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

It depends a lot on the quality of your surround speakers, mine are really small so I always stick to stereo. If you had large surrounds I think it would be more fun to use them as well.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I almost always use Dolby Pro Logic II for music listening to get both the vocals centered in the center channel, the subwoofer, and to extract ambience in the surrounds. While this is not the recording artist's desired playback, perhaps, it is what I like that counts.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well said, the only correct mode to use when listening to music is,.... the one that YOU like best.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

nova said:


> Well said, the only correct mode to use when listening to music is,.... the one that YOU like best.


I'll second that :clap:


----------



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

I use the pure direct mode on my onkyo when listening to music. I would like to know if I could hook up a subwoofer to play both LFE and stereo music with the pure audio mode. In the Pure Audio mode only the left and right channels play.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

thirsty ear said:


> I would like to know if I could hook up a subwoofer to play both LFE and stereo music with the pure audio mode. In the Pure Audio mode only the left and right channels play.


If you have a receiver with pre outs it can be done, You would need to use the sub's built in crossover and settings to blend it in properly with the mains but its very doable. The big issue is you would have to turn it off when using the other listening modes.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

I listen to both Concert DVDs and CDs and for that matter any PCM source material in a pure stereo setting through my prepro.

I just can't improve on the sonics from the Proceed AVP2 in stereo mode for music quality and clarity. My soundstage is just incredible and I can hear every individual instrument contribute to the musical performance.

I find that any of the surround modes and even 5.1 DD or DTS on DVDs tends to muddy the clarity of the performance. 

Now DVD movies are a different story !


----------

